# Give me a problem to solve...



## Rachello (Sep 19, 2018)

Lol! Someone! Give me a problem I can't solve....all in good play...
R


----------



## Rachello (Sep 19, 2018)

What is life if it's not a game...


----------



## acpeacemaker (Sep 19, 2018)

The answer to the equation of the Beal conjecture, with x,y,z all being greater than 2?


----------



## jess fields (Sep 21, 2018)

ok this is my delima had several grams of flour gold paned from virgina city all iron maged out still had hint of glass (quartsite) eveey bit of material classified acid soak with nitric mix water get rid of silver ok so ounce and change remaining mixed up a new batch of AR all lab grade acid can buy it at ledgends put it to soluthiin did it text book couldnet get nitric to let go used uria still nitric chargeing after weeks so i put it up sealed plastic its ben six months do i need to use the stump out again or dis the gold presipatate the ar was filtered no gold precipated then i allmost got it first try had black cloud would start to fall then it go back into soluthiin im sure i had gold stannis was indacateing good purple allmost black thats a good problem in the ar now there is stuff at bottom havent experminted yet whats the rite way to get my stuff out


----------



## butcher (Sep 21, 2018)

jess fields,
I am having some trouble understanding your post.
From what I can understand, I say you need to study up about using a displacement reaction, do some study on the reactivity series of metals, Noting coppers position in the series in relation to hydrogen, and gold.

Copper will give up electrons to the acids (oxidation) reducing the acids to ionic salts (Anions), as acid takes the electrons and oxidizing the copper atoms to form ionic salts of copper (Cations), and also the copper atoms will give up their electrons (oxidation of copper) to the gold ions in solution, with the oxidation of copper we will also have the reduction (gain of electrons) of gold. 
Basically copper loses electrons to gold ions reducing the gold to metal and oxidation of copper to ionic salt in solution. Cementing gold with copper metal.

Urea will not destroy the nitric acid, although it can remove some of the gases.




Now to deal with your toxic waste, read the topic dealing with waste in the safety section...


----------



## Rachello (Sep 22, 2018)

acpeacemaker said:


> The answer to the equation of the Beal conjecture, with x,y,z all being greater than 2?



I actually had to submit an essay on the Beal conjecture, once apon a time...with x,y,z. All being greater than 2, x, y and z are positive integers & also greater than 2 than A, B and C must have a common prime factor. I think it was a raffle of some sort & nobody won it! 

It had something to do with co-prime bases. I can't remember if it was Beal or "the other guy" that claimed his math used infinite decent, individual and separate to the other claims by mathematicians...

You have peaked my curiosity & made me curse my memory....I'll have to delve into my notebooks & search a little deeper

Rachel


----------



## Rachello (Sep 22, 2018)

jess fields said:


> ok this is my delima had several grams of flour gold paned from virgina city all iron maged out still had hint of glass (quartsite) eveey bit of material classified acid soak with nitric mix water get rid of silver ok so ounce and change remaining mixed up a new batch of AR all lab grade acid can buy it at ledgends put it to soluthiin did it text book couldnet get nitric to let go used uria still nitric chargeing after weeks so i put it up sealed plastic its ben six months do i need to use the stump out again or dis the gold presipatate the ar was filtered no gold precipated then i allmost got it first try had black cloud would start to fall then it go back into soluthiin im sure i had gold stannis was indicating good purple allmost black thats a good problem in the ar now there is stuff at bottom havent experminted yet whats the rite way to get my stuff out



My first answer would be that you had too much free nitric in solution that reabsorbed your drop. With a case of too much nitric if you want to "start over", I would use up your free nitric with a metal higher on the reactivity series. You can use something common like aluminum foil although it will take quite a bit! I prefer to use zinc powder. Drop everything in your solution. Once you are sure all free nitric is used up, you can let all the powder settle & pour off any liquid. This would function like a "stock pot". You can process further by various means. Those ways are already well addressed on this forum. Just look up how to process your "stock pot". 

You will not lose any values, but have a "second chance" chance at refining the values that you do have. Study the forum before you take your next leap. 

You have not lost what you have not gained...or spilled...  

Rachel


----------



## Rachello (Sep 22, 2018)

butcher said:


> Now to deal with your toxic waste, read the topic dealing with waste in the safety section...



I agree with this statement 1000% if you do not know or respect chemicals, you will hurt yourself. If you do not know how to deal with the toxic wastes of refining gold you will hurt the future for our children. 

Rachel


----------



## Rachello (Sep 22, 2018)

DONT FORGET to test all liquid poured off with stannous!! Or you really will lose your values. Mind Butcher with dealing with toxic waste. There is a full section in this forum dedicated to it! That toxic waste is the liquid you are pouring off your solids. This is considered toxic wastes, please be mindful & follow regulations where you live to put it! 
If your regulations are lax, please become a martyr & be an example for those around you to look up too...

R


----------



## goldenchild (Sep 25, 2018)

What is the air speed velocity of an unladen swallow?


----------



## UncleBenBen (Sep 25, 2018)

goldenchild said:


> What is the air speed velocity of an unladen swallow?



What do you mean? African or European swallow?


----------



## cosmetal (Sep 25, 2018)

UncleBenBen said:


> goldenchild said:
> 
> 
> > What is the air speed velocity of an unladen swallow?
> ...



No . . .

He used "swallow" - not "Swallow" so he's talking about the velocity of your spit when you gulp (swallow) without any food in your mouth.

Glad to help!  

James


----------



## Rachello (Sep 27, 2018)

You are both wrong...



goldenchild said:


> What is the air speed velocity of an unladen swallow?



This is a reference to a process sponsored & hosted on google code. It references the "Python language". Which is named after Monty Python humor. See "Monty Python & the holy grail". Pay attention to the reference for the airspeed velocity of an unladen swallow...

It is a programming language to reduce memory use & improve speed. Sadly it failed all "airspeed velocity" tests! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Rachel


----------



## cosmetal (Sep 27, 2018)

*It is a programming language to reduce memory use & improve speed. Sadly it failed all "airspeed velocity" tests! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Rachel
[/quote*]

So the "airspeed velocity" tests failed because they *swallowed* too much beer as all good grail searchers would do? :shock: :lol: :shock:

You'll not get any further help from me because I need to search for something to swallow. :? 

James


----------



## Dr.xyz (Sep 28, 2018)

My problem is that I don't believe her 37 patents exist...


----------



## Rachello (Sep 28, 2018)

[/quote[/i][/b]]
So the "airspeed velocity" tests failed because they *swallowed* too much beer as all good grail searchers would do? :shock: :lol: :shock:

You'll not get any further help from me because I need to search for something to swallow. :? 
[/quote]

James,

Lol!  It's Friday & I am parched....a cold one sounds like just the right medicine! :wink: :lol: 

Rachel


----------



## Rachello (Sep 29, 2018)

Dr.xyz said:


> My problem is that I don't believe her 37 patents exist...



Dr. XYZ,

I have already been reprimanded on this forum a couple times on avoiding confrontation. So for your sake, I’ll take the “high road” & give it to you straight up. 

I don’t have to explain myself or provide proof of anything to anyone & that includes the likes of you. I believe in a previous statement I described several patents & none had anything to do with refining gold. 

You talk like Chauvinism rules your life. After reading your posts I have come to the conclusion that your mind is infinitely small & You have a serious Inferiority Complex. 

Maybe that is why others success bothers you so much. 

Your aggressive & confrontational post really shows how clueless you are & insignificant you feel in normal friendly banter...

I’ll say it again...my question was all in good play...for what is life, if it’s not a game....

I bid you good luck, but leave us adults alone & let us have our fun...

Rachel   :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## acpeacemaker (Oct 6, 2018)

How does a bicycle stay upright. -Not the gyroscopic theory 

Andrew


----------



## Rachello (Feb 2, 2019)

acpeacemaker said:


> How does a bicycle stay upright. -Not the gyroscopic theory
> 
> Andrew]
> 
> ...


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 2, 2019)

A lot of the stability of a bicycle is in the angle the steering column makes with the vertical axis. The front wheel is located a bit in front of the vertical line from the bearings. I looked into it 25 years ago as an assignment in physical modelling and I soon found out that the problem is quite intricate and a lot more advanced than people might think.

Göran


----------



## acpeacemaker (Feb 2, 2019)

If you took 100 kg of stones and 100 kg of feathers, which would you think is heavier? :mrgreen:


----------



## anachronism (Feb 2, 2019)

acpeacemaker said:


> If you took 100 kg of stones and 100 kg of feathers, which would you think is heavier? :mrgreen:



Trick question dude. You'd look at 100Kg of feathers and cry when you had to move it.


----------



## Shark (Feb 2, 2019)

g_axelsson said:


> A lot of the stability of a bicycle is in the angle the steering column makes with the vertical axis. The front wheel is located a bit in front of the vertical line from the bearings. I looked into it 25 years ago as an assignment in physical modelling and I soon found out that the problem is quite intricate and a lot more advanced than people might think.
> 
> Göran



How much does the angle need to be adjusted for each beer consumed?? :lol:


----------



## GIOL (Feb 2, 2019)

HI IM NOT SMART AT THIS IT MY FIRST POST. I AM A BATTERY BUYER OF SILVER OXIDE BUTTON CELL BATTERYS BUT I DONT NOW HOW MUCH SILVER IS THIERI A POUND OF BATTERY OR HOW TO REFINE IT OR WHO TO GO TO TO HAVE IT DONE PLEASE HELP.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 3, 2019)

GIOL, please don't double post. I deleted your other post.

Also, do not post in all capital letters. It is considered shouting and is against our rules.

Welcome to the forum.

Dave


----------



## stella polaris (Feb 3, 2019)

A woman have a little hotel but very seldom any guests. One day 3 guys showing up and ask for a room and how much it is. The woman thinking a little then charge them 10$ each. Total 30$. The men goes to their rooms but the woman start to think she charged them too much. She there for sends her son to the men with 5$. On the way the boy is thinking about how in the under earth he is going to split 5$ on 3 men. He takes a drastic decision. He steals 2 $ and puts in his own pocket. Then he give the men 1$ each.

Now the men have paid 9$ each. Total 3x9= 27$ 
The boy have stolen 2$
27+2=29$
Were is the last 1$ ?


----------



## acpeacemaker (Feb 3, 2019)

anachronism said:


> acpeacemaker said:
> 
> 
> > If you took 100 kg of stones and 100 kg of feathers, which would you think is heavier? :mrgreen:
> ...



Of course a 100 kilograms of anything wouldn't be light =) I asked 3 people this same old question after I wrote this. 2 actually said one over the other lol. Its funny how the mind works. Theres the other saying with math and sixty cups. (6 teacups.) :mrgreen:


----------



## acpeacemaker (Feb 3, 2019)

Shark said:


> g_axelsson said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of the stability of a bicycle is in the angle the steering column makes with the vertical axis. The front wheel is located a bit in front of the vertical line from the bearings. I looked into it 25 years ago as an assignment in physical modelling and I soon found out that the problem is quite intricate and a lot more advanced than people might think.
> ...



Maybe the real reason for 3.2 beer?


----------



## Rachello (Feb 6, 2019)

Maybe it lies in the gold in the "underearth"...lol
R


----------



## stella polaris (Feb 6, 2019)

Rachello said:


> Maybe it lies in the gold in the "underearth"...lol
> R



There are no $ in the big fire assay since they have no real value. They just go up in smoke so to say. If with a sulfur smell its petro $.


----------



## butcher (Feb 6, 2019)

Math with missing values loses $1.00

That dollar is with one of the 25 dollars lady received.
The men paid 27 dollars, ($30) paid original and were refunded $3, while, the boy holds 2 stolen dollars, the lady holds 25 dollars, the men hold 3 dollars.
men 3 + woman 25 + boy2 = 30


----------



## stella polaris (Feb 6, 2019)

butcher said:


> Math with missing values loses $1.00
> 
> That dollar is with one of the 25 dollars lady received.
> The men paid 27 dollars, ($30) paid original and were refunded $3, while, the boy holds 2 stolen dollars, the lady holds 25 dollars, the men hold 3 dollars.
> men 3 + woman 25 + boy2 = 30



That is what is called correct math. I take my hat of for you.


----------



## rickzeien (Feb 6, 2019)

stella polaris said:


> A woman have a little hotel but very seldom any guests. One day 3 guys showing up and ask for a room and how much it is. The woman thinking a little then charge them 10$ each. Total 30$. The men goes to their rooms but the woman start to think she charged them too much. She there for sends her son to the men with 5$. On the way the boy is thinking about how in the under earth he is going to split 5$ on 3 men. He takes a drastic decision. He steals 2 $ and puts in his own pocket. Then he give the men 1$ each.
> 
> Now the men have paid 9$ each. Total 3x9= 27$
> The boy have stolen 2$
> ...


Math order of operations. 

I was taught PEMDAS or Please Excuse My Dear Aunt Sally. 

First parenthesis, exponents, division/multiplication, addition/subtraction.



Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rachello (Feb 7, 2019)

stella polaris" poat. On the way the boy is thinking about how in the under earth he is going to split 5$ on three men.
[/quote said:


> It was a joke, maybe in poor taste, but to all the ppl that do not have English as a first language; I apologize :lol:
> 
> R.


----------



## Rachello (Feb 7, 2019)

:roll: 
A boy has as many sisters as brothers, but each sister has only half as many sisters as brothers.

How many brothers and sisters are there in the family?

R


----------



## Rachello (Feb 7, 2019)

Two travellers spend from 12 o'clock to 6 o'clock walking along a level road, up a hill and back again. Their pace is 4 mph on the level, 3 mph uphill, and 6 mph downhill.

How far do they walk and at what time do they reach the top of the hill?

R


----------



## Platdigger (Feb 7, 2019)

Well, to you brothers and sister one: 4 boys and 3 girls.


----------



## Rachello (Feb 7, 2019)

Platdigger said:


> Well, to you brothers and sister one: 4 boys and 3 girls.



You have to love the riddle-me-nots! Kudo's to you! 

Here is another for you to solve...I have two boys & one girl. It's late @ night & I decide to level the playing field. What is the most probable solution to my problem....lol :lol: 

R.


----------



## miroman (Feb 7, 2019)

99 wolves and a sheep are on the meadow.
Every wolf wants to eat the sheep, but when a wolf eats the sheep, it itself turns into a sheep. Which (of course) doesn't want to be eaten.
If we assume that wolves know that, also they can think logically and count, will the sheep be eaten?


----------



## anachronism (Feb 7, 2019)

Rachello said:


> Two travellers spend from 12 o'clock to 6 o'clock walking along a level road, up a hill and back again. Their pace is 4 mph on the level, 3 mph uphill, and 6 mph downhill.
> 
> How far do they walk and at what time do they reach the top of the hill?
> 
> R



24 miles- 3:30


----------



## stella polaris (Feb 7, 2019)

Rachello said:


> Here is another for you to solve...I have two boys & one girl. It's late @ night & I decide to level the playing field. What is the most probable solution to my problem....lol :lol:
> 
> R.



A D6 Bulldozer


----------



## anachronism (Feb 7, 2019)

Rachello said:


> Platdigger said:
> 
> 
> > Well, to you brothers and sister one: 4 boys and 3 girls.
> ...



I think that bumping off one of the buys is a tad harsh.


----------



## stella polaris (Feb 7, 2019)

miroman said:


> 99 wolves and a sheep are on the meadow.
> Every wolf wants to eat the sheep, but when a wolf eats the sheep, it itself turns into a sheep. Which (of course) doesn't want to be eaten.
> If we assume that wolves know that, also they can think logically and count, will the sheep be eaten?



Yes. But not by the wolves. The last wolf will become a sheep that most probably will be eaten by the farmer. The wolfs understands this and di di before they get shot.


----------



## Geo (Feb 7, 2019)

If 33 and a third is a third of a dollar, 
what's a third of a dollar and a half.


----------



## miroman (Feb 8, 2019)

Geo said:


> If 33 and a third is a third of a dollar,
> what's a third of a dollar and a half.



50?


----------



## Geo (Feb 13, 2019)

miroman said:


> Geo said:
> 
> 
> > If 33 and a third is a third of a dollar,
> ...


Yep. LOL


----------



## Grae (Feb 17, 2019)

Ive got a couple of problems maybe you could help me with! I could really use some help with the whole AR process. i have a variety of pins and pieces all separated and i need to know how to figure out what the base metal is and what i can process together and what must be processed separately. I also need to know measurements for everything needed for the AR path. This is my first time and i have all chemicals except for sulfuric acid. can i process without it? i have read a ton and watched videos and done my best to educate myself but for some reason my brain is an asshole sometimes and needs a plain and simple kind of instruction. I'm sorry if this isnt really the kind of problem you were wanting to solve or maybe i just threw a bunch your way lol but any help would be sooooooo appreciated!


----------



## JoshuaLYRICS (Feb 18, 2019)

hello my name is joshua and i have a problem i dare you to solve . 
unknown ore 
test 1 sent to lienfield university 
responce from lab 
alien send nasa 
my responce 
they must be joking 
test 2 
took it too a machinest /welder / steel fabricator 
responce was tried every way possiable to melt your unknown stone could not get it done.. 
test 3 i was buying a guitar and figured it couldnt hurt to ask 
edge exchange ( mcminnville oregon ) 24 kt acid test 
if he had to guess he would solid platinum (or) rhodium ore
either way the acid rolled off like it was water he said he had never seen any thing like it ..

facts i mined these ores on private property and they where originaly dark grey to dusty black color . because of my free time threw out my days of fighting cancer i decided to grind some of my collection when i grinded these they turned shinnier they are very heavy not magnetic but have a strong magnetic pull they hold some kind of energy that is very weird in it self because when u heat it up then put it buy one not heat it gets very cold very fast . i put it on a ice and it melted threw the ice like it was a cole only it wasnt heated up ... i did a area test by weighing it solid then by weighing it suspindid in water did the math then google it then did three more trys all stating it was solid white gold so what is it .. please n thank you


----------



## Rachello (Mar 1, 2019)

> Rachello wrote: ↑February 7th, 2019, 1:49 am
> Platdigger wrote: ↑February 7th, 2019, 12:34 am
> Well, to you brothers and sister one: 4 boys and 3 girls.
> You have to love the riddle-me-nots! Kudo's to you!
> ...



HA!!!  LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: I was thinking I might just get jiggy with it! :wink: but I guess the outcome of those odds are still 50/50!  

Rachel


----------



## Vapelife101 (Mar 14, 2019)

Do you know anyone that would be interested in re-finding gold rings a gold pen bar In some cell phone scrap for me


----------



## Kyresearcher (Mar 30, 2019)

Hello, New to this forum...actually came here because of a problem I am having that has now turned into a ungold nightmare..

Separated gold foils from ram fingers using HydoClor acid/peroxide solution... Separated great, filtered out foils and cleaned them with Dist water several times.

Then used hydroClor acid and covered the foils with an inch of headway in beaker... Let stand for 1 hour, then added 5 ml bleach every 10 mins till all foils we're dissolved...
Once dissolved... I let stand and covers for 48 hours to make sure nothing settled.. After confirming no settling... I began adding 1/8 teaspoon of SMB every 30 seconds reaching 1.5 total teaspoons. Reaction takes place slowly... Hours..
Afterwards... The settling is very very fine powder which makes it impossible to pour off solution..
Cannot filter because the fine dust also goes through filter...
11 times I get the same results and can find zero information online..
Any help would be wonderful. Thank you.


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 30, 2019)

How much ram fingers did you run in each batch? How big beaker did you use?

Göran


----------



## Kyresearcher (Mar 30, 2019)

I used 512 grams..1 pound of fingers, in a 4 quart beaker.


----------



## glorycloud (Mar 31, 2019)

Kyresearcher said:


> Hello, New to this forum...actually came here because of a problem I am having that has now turned into a ungold nightmare..
> 
> Separated gold foils from ram fingers using HydoClor acid/peroxide solution... Separated great, filtered out foils and cleaned them with Dist water several times.
> 
> ...



One pound of fingers could yield 1.5 grams of gold to over 3 grams of gold depending
on the type of fingers that you were processing. You added a lot of SMB based upon the 
amount of gold that you might expect to yield. I normally have added a gram of SMB
for every gram of gold expected plus some more to be sure that all the gold in your
solution was dropped.

The "fine dust" that you are seeing that has precipitated out is probably your little
bit of gold plus the residual SMB that you added. You don't filter this "fine dust" you
wash it using the gold washing methods that are shown here on the forum. I have
used Harold's method for years and it works well for me. Kurtak also has a gold
washing method on the forum which as I have also used with success.

Here is Harold's gold washing method:

Harold's wash procedure
=================.

1. After precipitating the gold with SMB, test for gold in solution with stannous chloride, if present (purple swab) add more SMB until test is negative.
2. Let the gold powder settle to the bottom of the beaker over night.
3. Siphon or gently pour off the used SMB solution into an old milk jug labeled Used SMB. Save in your stock pot or properly dispose of.
4. The gold powder stays in the same beaker you precipitated it in.
5. Add just enough water to cover the gold powder and boil for 5 minutes (Removes undissolved and water soluble salts)
6. Let settle and pour or siphon off the water into the stock pot.
7. Repeat three times.
8. Add just enough muriatic acid to cover the gold powder.
9. Boil until the acid is no longer discolored by the process and pour or siphon off into the stock pot after testing with stannous. If gold is present keep in separate beaker to precipitate later.
10. Repeat the water rinse as above.
11. If you suspect silver is present as a contamination, repeat the process with hot 3% household ammonium hydroxide (unscented- clear). Put these rinses in a separate container and add muriatic acid until no more white silver chloride precipitates. You have added enough HCl when there are no more white fumes coming out of the liquid. Any karat, dental, cpu lid, or gold filled scrap will have silver as a contaminate.
12. Finish up the rinses with three more hot water rinses. Put these rinses in with the ammonium hydroxide rinses.
13. Gently heat the beaker containing the gold powder while swirling the beaker. As the gold dries it will begin to clump and move around the beaker freely. Don't allow the gold to stick to the beaker. 
14. When the gold is 100% dry it should be a nice light tan color, if not redissolve it and precipitate again with SMB. Repeating the above cleaning process after precipitation. Good clean gold settles very quickly when precipitated and clumps into nice balls when dried. No gold should be stuck to the beaker when you are done.
15. When completed transfer the gold to a properly prepared melting dish and melt into a button.

Good luck! You are doing good so far! :G


----------



## Kyresearcher (Mar 31, 2019)

Thanks for replying... That walk through seems to be exactly why I needed, I will get into redissolving again in the morning...
On another note.. I started a small batch....like a test batch, to make sure I would be capable of recovering safely before I started the larger batch... But I dissolved foils recovered from about 5 ounces of midgrade fingers, and once dissolved... My batch actually came out slightly greenish.. 

So I was wondering as I cannot seem to find anything similar on the web, is it OK that its green? Or is that a sign of copper in solution along with the gold? I'm thinking copper which i s why I left it set as it is and haven't touched it...
Can you give any info on that? 
Thanks in advance...

BTW... I used half a liter of HLC, and 1/3 cup of Hydrogen Peroxide to remove the foils, and cleaned them, then half liter of HLC and 1.5ml bleach to dissolve...have me a greenish solution... Gold is in solution.


----------



## glorycloud (Apr 1, 2019)

I believe that you mean HCL and not HLC.  

I am a visual learner and one of the best ways that I learned how to process
the hundreds of pounds of gold fingers that I have processed was by watching
an old time forum member here lazersteve's videos on the AP process. They
can still be viewed on his website:

http://www.goldrecovery.us/

You will have to login to view them but the login and password are right there
on the main page. 

Once the foils are released from the boards, he shows a simple method for
washing the foils before they are dissolved. Once I began using that method,
I always have a nice yellow auric chloride solution when my foils are dissolved
using the HCL / bleach for putting the gold into solution.

I highly recommend that you watch all four of his AP videos. You will learn much.

Good luck!


----------



## bengie84 (Apr 23, 2019)

Is there anything that can be done to help settle the tiny particles I have nice tan percipitates settled but seems to be some still suspended in the solution


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 23, 2019)

Boil it.

Dave


----------



## anachronism (Apr 23, 2019)

bengie84 said:


> Is there anything that can be done to help settle the tiny particles I have nice tan percipitates settled but seems to be some still suspended in the solution



Heat it through- not a hard boil but a simmer. Then let it settle - time is your friend. Leave it overnight or even a couple of days.


----------



## bengie84 (Apr 24, 2019)

I believe I figured out my issue the glass Pyrex jug is my problem as the walls aren’t vertical but a gradual decline making the gold dust stick to the sides 

So what would be my best approach now?? 
Thanks in advance to all you yodas of refining


----------



## anachronism (Apr 24, 2019)

bengie84 said:


> I believe I figured out my issue the glass Pyrex jug is my problem as the walls aren’t vertical but a gradual decline making the gold dust stick to the sides
> 
> So what would be my best approach now??
> Thanks in advance to all you yodas of refining



You just answered that yourself didn't you.


----------



## Shark (Apr 24, 2019)

My best answer would be to use a good beaker. 

To drop the dust that is hung on the side of your pyrex, give it a gentle stir, this will allow it to settle out although it will take more time as some will keep hanging up on the sides. This also is assuming that your glassware is clean, dirty glass will cause some gold to adhere to the sides as well.


----------



## bengie84 (Apr 25, 2019)

anachronism
You just answered that yourself didn't you.
[/quote said:


> Well after lots of reading and re-reading I keep picking up on the little things that matter so next step a nice set of borosilicate beakers thanks guys


----------



## Caleb123 (May 1, 2019)

I have a crushed ore sample. How can I best get rid of the iron without using a nitric acid boil?
Thank you Caleb


----------



## FrugalRefiner (May 1, 2019)

What else is in the ore? What does an assay tell you?

The reason I ask is that it would be irresponsible to tell you to throw this acid or that acid on it without knowing what other hazardous metals might be in the ore.

Dave


----------



## rickbb (May 2, 2019)

Caleb123 said:


> I have a crushed ore sample. How can I best get rid of the iron without using a nitric acid boil?
> Thank you Caleb



Have you tried a magnet?


----------



## Chemgla68 (May 3, 2019)

Would like feedback on the following, in case I've missed something. I have a large quantity of prill containing the lead from the litharge. Gold, silver, and PGMs. Compelling off the lead is taking too long and them to metals still need to be refined and searated.

What I am wondering is if I could take the prill and add warm nitric to it to dissolve the lead, silver, and palladium leaving the gold and platinum behind as solids. 

Using copper to drop out the silver an palladium.

Using AR to dissolve the gold and platinum and then dropping with NH4Cl and either S2O or SMB . 

Have I missed any steps that would inhibit recovery?


----------



## Pastor David (May 18, 2019)

dissolved gold in hcl and beach, precipitated it out with smb, redissolved the gold in hcl and bleach after boiling in hcl water ammonia water. Now have crystals floating in solution. the solution is yellow and the crystals test positive for gold with stannous solution. warmed solution and still have the salts...any ideas?


----------



## UncleBenBen (May 18, 2019)

Stannous is for testing solutions, not solids. The positive tests are likely from the gold solution itself. The crystals could be many things depending on what you processed and how.

If it's just some crystals floating in the pregnant solution 
and a little water doesn't dissolve them, then filter well until the solution is crystal clear. Drop the gold, and save the filter to process later to recover the traces of gold when you have enough filters saved up to warrant processing.


----------



## Pastor David (May 18, 2019)

Well I boiled the solution for a while and the gold dropped out. Must have been some form of auric chloride, maybe some of the ammonia was left over and made a auric ammonia chloride complex?
Anyway, the gold dropped out :lol: 
The salts changed to the :G


----------



## anachronism (May 19, 2019)

Pastor David said:


> Well I boiled the solution for a while and the gold dropped out. Must have been some form of auric chloride, maybe some of the ammonia was left over and made a auric ammonia chloride complex?
> Anyway, the gold dropped out :lol:
> The salts changed to the :G



I'm genuinely unsure of what you are talking about here.


----------



## butcher (May 19, 2019)

Acid + base = salts 
HCl an acid adding NaClO Bleach a base solution (which also contains NaOH sodium hydroxide) alone produces sodium chloride salts, chlorine gas and water.
2HCl + NaClO = NaCl + Cl2 + H2O


----------



## sohwohn (May 29, 2019)

I really need help smelting carbon ash


----------



## anachronism (May 29, 2019)

You've already posted a thread about this and I'm helping you there, so let's not have this in two threads. 8) 8)


----------

